# Latest news on the illegal immigrants in Calais . . . please



## goneoff (Oct 20, 2009)

We have always enjoyed staying on the Calais aire opposite the ferry terminal both on our way into France and on our way back home, OK it's a little bit noisy but we like the chips! Anyone know how safe the aire is now with all the illegal immigrants trying to get over to the UK? We are traveling over to France on Monday 6th October for 5 weeks but will give it a swerve if it is too risky. Would appreciate any info from anyone who has recently stayed on the Calais aire or in the Calais area. Cheers


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

10'S OF 1000'S com e back from Calais every year, your query is the equivalent of will I get run over by a bus if I cross thee road.

Check yourself and neither will happen

tony


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

We stayed there last week (and ate the chips).

It's just the same as normal - interesting and noisy.

The difference we noted was that no-one was stopping on the yacht basin, probably because it's more secluded and easier for an undesirable to slip under your van without being seen.

Just be sure you check under your van before moving off, we witnessed one being ejected from underneath an Autocruise at Auchan car park. The good news is that they're trying to get to the UK, not thieving or doing any damage.

PS: The chips from "The Nations" were excellent as usual. 8)


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Chips, huh , we use the café along the seafront, their faux fillet was excellent as usual, chips indeed :roll: 

tony


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Four weeks ago going over we stayed overnight in the dunes at Sangatte as we normally do and there were fewer vans than normal, we have heard previously that the French Navy are going to claim the land.
Returning three days ago we spent the night in the carpark at Cite Europe as my partner wasn't so happy about the dunes, we had no problems at either place, hope this helps.
Enjoy yourselves,
Norman.


----------



## jonegood (Nov 5, 2007)

We passsed through calais 6 weeks ago - just before the trouble and there were lots hanging around.

On tuesday we passed through again and saw only 3 who were being chased through the dunes by the Gendarmes. so looks like effective action is being taken.

We havent stopped in calais aire for a couple of years now, in our opinion its too noisy and there are better places close by.


----------



## goneoff (Oct 20, 2009)

GEMMY said:


> Chips, huh , we use the café along the seafront, their faux fillet was excellent as usual, chips indeed :roll:
> 
> tony


You obviously know a great deal on a variety of subjects but clearly nothing about chips!


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

When first going over 8 years ago, 'frites des nations' was always our last call, but since finding a load of restaurants in the locality serving excellent food at VERY reasonable prices it's nice to finish off the holiday with a decent meal

You stick to your chips of which you are obviously a connisewer :roll: 

tony


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Must agree with Ken [Gaspode]. We stayed on the aire a week ago and it was business as usual, very much the same as it always has been, we saw 3 men who could have been immigrants. Like many on here we have stayed on the aire dozens of times and have never seen many illegals.
I was disappointed to read the mayor's comments when she tried to lay the blame for the troubles at Calais on the British government, suggested customs be moved to Britain ( you can hear the cheering from all the immigrants) the only true comment she made in my opinion is that the problem is the generous handouts in England.
Cheers Sis


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

GEMMY said:


> Chips, huh , we use the café along the seafront, their faux fillet was excellent as usual, chips indeed :roll:
> 
> tony


What did you have with it, chips??


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

[quote="gaspode")

Just be sure you check under your van before moving off, we witnessed one being ejected from underneath an Autocruise at Auchan car park. The good news is that they're trying to get to the UK, not thieving or doing any damage.[/quote]

Don't bother checking if going south!!!!!


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Charlie,

"What did you have with it, chips??"

Nah! 'potato gratin'


Otherwise frites here frites there frites everywhere :lol: 

tony


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

You could always use the aire at Berck. Not wonderful but less than 1k to nice seaside village.

steve & ann teensvan


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

You could always use the aire at Berck. Not wonderful but less than 1k to nice seaside village.

steve & ann teensvan


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

You could always use the aire at Berck. Not wonderful but less than 1k to nice seaside village.

steve & ann teensvan


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Ok ok ok we get it :lol: 

tony


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Have faith in yourself Steve, your message went in first time! ...or did you bring back a couple of hangers on who are pretending to be you?

Alan


----------



## lindybell (Jun 9, 2007)

Hi

For the past few years if going south, we have always driven to the aire at Wissant.

Not too far and although the local buses park there I have never been woken up when they set off early in the morning.

Lindybell


----------

